
Letterbox-shaped products come into their own - Kaibeezy
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/16/post-modern-letterbox-shaped-products-come-into-their-own
======
Kaibeezy
A bit confusing until deciphering the Britspeak, where “letterbox” means both
an actual box (whether with a slot or lid) and a slot through a door. The
article refers to things that fit through a standard mail slot.

See also
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letter_box](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letter_box)

